# 2003 pace Arrow



## mistabonze (Nov 19, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Pace arrows? I had recently purchased a 2003 37A. I cant get the batteries to turn off. I hit the switches to off and they remain on. Also the basement lights stopped working the first night I had it. it seems like a fuse blew but I cannot locate a fuse for it. The driver power seat also doesnt work and I cant locate its fuse. i found three fuse panels but none have the above fuses. 

Lastly, what is the best way to store the unit (2-6 weeks at a time with no use). I have 30 amp service at my house where I keep the unit. Should I keep it plugged in, fridge on, etc. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

RE: 2003 pace Arrow

well first of all ,, look and look agian ,,, ok let's get started ,, the batteries???? are u talking house batteries ,,, i am sure u are ,,, well the seleniod that controls them might be bad ,, need a little more info on that ,,, as for shore power ,, yes ,, keep it pluged in ,, won't hurt a thing ,,, i clean out my firdge and prop it open when not on use ,, as for the seat ,, they are usally on CB in the main enigine fuse panel ,, oops the compartment lights are controlled by a fuse in the main panel where the electrical AC breakers are ,,,, i am sure more will have more to offer ,, but i think that if we take this one prob at a time ,, we can find a fix    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 19, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

Welcome to the forum.  When you say, you can't turn the batteries off, what exactly do you mean?  Are you sure the batteries (coach batteries) are in good shape?  Try looking under the front hood behind a large black looking panel.....might be where your fuses may be (on my MH Winnebago, one panel was there).  The panels inside were for lights, 110, fridge, A/C, Microwave, water heater, but not for stuff like seat, dash panel, etc., engine stuff so look there for the fuses.  Also, does everything work?  If not, make sure all the safety type things are operational......LP leak detector, Fire/smoke Alarm, CM detector.  Check for LP lines not leaking (full tank).  Check hot water tank for leaks.  Find the owner's manual and it should guide you through a lot, as well as the folks on this site are really quite skilled in helping folks.
I use to leave my MH plugged in just to keep the house batteries fully charged.  I did not turn on the fridge until about two / three days before I was gonna use the MH.  Make sure your batteries have plenty of fluid (distilled water) in them.  Do you have an owner's manual?  If so, read it from cover to cover and then again.  If not, try to find one.  It should provide you with a whole lot of info for fuses, battery cut offs, etc.  Are you where it is warm year round or where it will freeze?  If it gets cold, don't forget to winterize the water lines, etc.  Does it have a genset?  If so, service it and run it often to keep it in top notch operating order.  Keep asking questions and before you know it, all will be fixed and you will be having a ball enjoying your trips.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

Damn .. mike ,, now u thought of a bunch i didn't ,, but that is what we are here for ,, like i told the OP ,, more will have a say on this ,, and i am all for it ,, rv and learn    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## mistabonze (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

Thanks guys. I will check under the hood for starters to see if I can find the seat and basenment light fuses. Didnt know there was one there. I looked in the main box and another under the dash inside.

What I mean by not turning off the batteries: On the wall where there is a control panel to check grey water, black water, battery charge etc. there are swithes for both batteries to turn on and off. When i push off on either battery they dont turn off (light stays on). I had a 1998 Pace arrow and I would always shut off the batteries when not using. You pushed them off and they went off. There are many things different on this coach like needing the brake on and engine running to oipen the slides. My 1998 you could open the slides anytime. I didnt know if there was a special procedure for turning off the batteries. I didnt find anything in the owners manual.

I recently had 30 amp sevice added to my home so now I have the option of plugging in. I didnt have this option with the previous coach so that is why I would always turn off the batteries. So my new question if I keep it plugged in will this keep the batteries charged. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

It should keep them charged if they are good batteries and the converter is operational.  Make sure they have fluid (distilled) in them.  Let us know when you find the other fuse panel (if there is another one).  Don't forget, mine was under the front hood, but it was a Winnebago, not a Pace Arrow.  Sounds like you already know most of what I previously posted so sorry if I bored ya.  Good luck


----------



## mistabonze (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

I found two fuse boxes under the hood. One of them was labeled Batery control center which is where both fuses I was looking for were, I think! There was a large aluminum 25amp 12v fuse for the driver seat. I replaced it with a new one but no luck. Still doesnt work. 


There was a 20 amp fuse labeled as LUGLT/spare. I'm assuming this means luggage light but I dont understand why /spare. Do you thingk this is my fuse. It looked good but I replaced it anyway and no luck. I did notice that I have one basement light that works where all the hookups are (water, power, sewer etc.). No other lights work in the basement. Do you thing it may be the switch inside the coach by the door that turns them on. It has a light on it that doesnt light up. The first night I had the coach it worked. I opened all the basement doors and turned on all the lights. When I got to the very last night they all went out. This is why I though a fuse. Or is it possible a bulb blew and like christmas lights they all need to work. I dont know.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: 2003 pace Arrow

On the battery switch, some RVs are wired so that you can't turn off the batteries when the converter has power. If you are plugged in, that may be the problem, but it would depend upon the coach. Worth a check

On the light problem, if you don't have one it is time to get a meter so that you can trace voltage and also test the fuses. If you set the meter on ohms, then check the fuses a good one will measure 0 ohms or very close to that. It may be that your problem with the lights is not power but a bad ground. You can check that also with an ohm meter, but be careful. It should measure 12V on one side of each light switch and it should read near 0 ohms to the chassis with the other side.

I would trace power for the seat as well.


----------

